# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت منقول : الدليل الشامل لمعرفة نظام الماك ماهو؟ ما هي مميزاته ؟ ما الفائدة منه ؟هنا

## mohamed73

الدليل الشامل لمعرفة نظام الماك
 ماهو؟ ما هي مميزاته ؟ ما الفائدة منه ؟ هنا *    * *  *  اقسام الموضوع :      تعريف الماك  *نبذة عن الشركة الصانعة** Apple* *ماهو نظام** mac* *؟* *ماهو** BSD* *؟* ** *ماهي معالجات** PowerPC* *؟* ** *ماهي مميزات هذا النظام عن غيره ؟* **  *تطوير انظمة ماكنتوش** (mac)*   *ماهي المتطلبات الدنيا لتنزيل الماك ؟* **  *ماهي اصدارات نظام التشغيل الماك ؟*

----------


## mohamed73

** تعريف الماك   *نظام   التشغيل هو برنامج مسؤول عن إدارة موارد عتاد وبرمجيات الحاسوب، يقوم  نظام  التشغيل بالمهام اﻷساسية مثل إدارة وتخصيص مصادر الحاسب  الآلي(الذاكرة ،  القرص الصلب ، الوصول للأجهزة الطرفية الملحقة ..إلخ)،  ترتيب أولوية  التعامل مع اﻷوامر، التحكم فى أجهزة اﻹدخال واﻹخراج، تسهيل  الشبكات، وإدارة  الملفات.*   *هذه الشركة هي شركة (آبل Apple)* *، شركة من عمالقة عالم نُظُم التشغيل، ما كان كفيًا منها أو مكتبيًا .* * * *مما يميز هذه  الشركة كونها تصنع العتاد المادي ونظام التشغيل معًا ليتلائما ويتوافقا؛  فهذه الشركة، كما عُرفت في عالم التشغيل المكتبي، بعمارة الحاسوب القوي (Power PC)* *تلك  العمارة التي كانت لسنين الوحيدة القادرة على تشغيل نظام (الماكنتوش) فهي  في عالم الأجهزة الكفية تصنع نظام التشغيل والعتاد أيضًا . * *ولما كانت  طريقتنا في هذه السلسلة، ذكر نظام التشغيل الأب، فإننا في هذه الحلقة  -بالذات- سنطيل فيه، ذلك أنَّ الشي المميز هنا، أنَّ نظام (**الماكنتوش) الكفي أو (الماك) اختصارًا، هو نفسه نظام (الماك) المكتبي!* *ولكن بتعديلات من أبسط ما يكون . * *هذا ما دفع  الكثير من الخبراء أن يحاولوا تشغيل بعض برامج الجهاز المكتبي على الكفي  فنجحوا، ولكن بتعديلات بسيطة، وهذه ميزة كبيرة جدًا . * *إذا علمت ذلك، فلتعلم أنَّ نظام (الماك) هو نظام قد أنشئ على نواة من (**اليونكس)  تم تعديل شفرتها وتطويرها على مدى أكثر من عشرين سنة، حتى تصبح بحق، من  أسهل نظم التشغيل استخدامًا، ومن اتمها استعدادًا وقت الشراء كما أنها في  الوقت ذاته* *من أقلها مشاكل. * *أعلم أنَّ  كثيرًا من القراء سيستغربون إذ قلت أنَّ هذا النظام من أسهل نظم التشغيل  استخدامًا، خصوصًا وهو مبني على (اليونكس)، وما أدراك ما اليونكس -**أصعب  نظم التشغيل الموجودة حاليًا وأكثرها استقرارًا في نفس الوقت-، بيد أنَّ  هذا الاستغراب سيزول، خصوصًا إذا علم أنَّ هذا كان تحديًا من شركة (**الآبل)  أن تستغل الاستقرار العجيب في منصة (اليونكس) وأن تصب كل مجهودها في جعل  نظام تشغيلها أسهل الأنظمة التشغيلية المكتبية الموجودة في الساحة على  الإطلاق .  * *نعم، إنها ذات  المحاولة التي سعى إليها (لينوس تورفالدز) حينما قرر استغلال استقرار  (اليونكس) وسعى في تسهيله بنظامه (اللينوكس)، ولكنَّ شركة (الآبل)* *قد  غيرت كثيرًا في (الماك) حتى أن كثيرًا من مستخدميه لم يعرفوا أنَّه مبني  على (اليونكس) (1) بينما يعلم جل مستخدمي اللينوكس أنَّ هذا النظام مبني  على اليونكس . * *وقد نجح (الماك) في ذلك، فهو أسهل بكثير من (اللينوكس) . * *ولا عجب،  فالأوَّل موجه للمستخدم الآساسي واستخدام طلبة المادرس والجامعات، والآخر  موجه لمتخصصي البحث والبرمجة، وتطبيقات الأعمال والشركات . * *فما وُجِّه لمستخدم أساسي يختلف كثيرًا عمَّا وجه لغيره . * *هذا ويناسب نظام  تشغيل الماك، المستخدم البسيط الذي لا يريد الخوض والتعمق في عالم  الحاسوب، وإنَّما برامجٌ أساسية، فهو قليل الأعطال شديد الاستقرار . * *وعيبه الدعم  الضعيف للغة العربية، وقلَّة برامجه مقارنة مع نظم التشغيل الأخرى، بيد أن  دعم تعريف العتاد المادي له معقول، إذ أنَّ كثيرًا من الأجهزة تأتي بتعريف  للماك مصاحب لتعريف (الوندوز) .* **  **  * * *إذا تقرر ذلك، وتحققت الإطالة النسبية التي أشرت إليها في بداية المقال، فإننا ننتقل الآن إلى عالم الأجهزة الكفية*

----------


## mohamed73

* * *نبذة عن الشركة الصانعة** Apple* * أنشأ  هذه الشركة من طرف ستيفن وزنيك Stephen  Wozniak وصديقه ستيف جوبس Steve  Jobs في عام 1976 وذلك بعد أن قدما للسوق  الحاسوب أبل Apple الذي تم تطويره  بواسطتهما وبِيع منه عدد كبير فاق ما  توقعاه. لذلك قاما بعد ذلك بتطوير  هذا الحاسوب وطرحه في السوق على أنه  الحاسوب Apple II والذي كان أول  الحواسب الكاملة القابلة للعمل .
ولقد اختارا لأجهزة Apple I , Apple II تقنية Motorola 6502 ومعالجها ذي   العرض 8-bit وذلك لأنه كان أرخص من المعالج الآخر Intel 8088 وبفضل   الإمكانات الصوتية والبيانية الملونة لقي الحاسب Apple II رواجاً على صعيد   الهواة والمؤسسات التعليمية . وبما أن هذا الحاسب يتبنى مبدأ open system   architecture الذي يعني هيكلية الأنظمة المفتوحة فقد ازداد نجاحه من خلال   تهافت الشركات على تصنيع وبيع المنتجات والبطاقات لهذا الحاسوب . وقد طور   البرنامج Visicalc الذي يعتبر أول برنامج للجداول الإلكترونية ليعمل على   الحاسب Apple II مما جعل الشركات الكبيرة والصغيرة تقتني هذا الحاسوب.    بعد  ذلك قدمت الشركةُ الحاسوب Apple  III في عام 1980 ولكنه حمل أخطاء عدة ولم  يكن متوافقاً مع الحاسوب Apple  II أو مع برمجياته مما شكل ضرراً للشركة مما  سمح لشركة آي بي إم IBM التي  أطلقت حاسوبها الشخصي PC في عام 1981 وفق  هيكلية مفتوحة بالازدهار ونيل  مواقع متقدمة على شركة Apple. بعد ذلك وفي  عام 1983 أطلقت الشركة الحاسوب  Lisa الذي كان أول حاسوب يحمل واجهة تخاطب  بيانية مع استخدام الفارة  والأيقونات وصناديق الحوار والقوائم . إلا أن  سعره المرتفع حال دون اتشاره  .    وفي  عام 1984 طرحت الشركة Macintosh  الذي تضمن معظم مميزات الحاسوب Lisa مع  بعض التحسينات إلا أن ذاكرته لم  تكن تتجاوز 128k وكانت بطيئة بالإضافة إلى  شاشته الصغيرة واعتماده على  الهيكلية المغلقة مما أبعد الحاسوب من الشركات  التي تصنع الملحقات من  برمجيات وبطاقات و مما أزال شعبية هذا الجهاز. ومع  الأنظمة التي طرحتها  الشركة بعد ذلك مثل Macintosh SE المزود بقرص صلب و  Macintosh II الذي عاد  إلى اعتماد الهيكلية المفتوحة فقد تجددت حيوية  الشركة إلا أنها لم تستطيع  استعادة المكانة التي فقدتها واحتلتها شركة آي  بي إم. وفي عام 1991 أنتجت  الشركة حاسبين هما Macintosh classic و  Macintosh LC ولكن هامش الربح  المنخفض لهما أدى إلى انخفاض أرباح الشركة.  وفي عام 1992 أكملت الشركة  النقص في منتجاتها بإصدارها للحاسوب الدفتري  power book. ومع ذلك فإنه لا  يمكن أن يُنسى فضل هذه الشركة في وضع تقنيات  الحاسبات في متناول الجميع . *

----------


## mohamed73

** *ماهو نظام mac ؟  و   نظام تشغيل مثل ويندوز وليونكس تصدره شركة أبل كمبيوتر منذ العام 2001   ويعمل على معالجات PowerPC ومؤخراً معالجات إنتل ( في أواخر 2006) ، مبني   على نظام BSD ، الذي هو أحد أشكال أنظمة ليونكس بالإضافة إلى الماخ   مايكروكيرنل.    *

----------


## mohamed73

** *ماهو** BSD* *؟* ** *هي   الأحرف الأولى لجملة Berkeley Software Distribution أو "توزيعة برمجيات   بيركلى" (أحيانا يسمى بيركلى يونكس). وهو أحد أشكال أنظمة LINUX الذي تم   تطويره وتطوير الأدوات المرتبطة به من قبل جامعة كاليفورنيا في بيركلي في   سبعينات القرن المن***، فهو إذا أنظمة التشغيل للكمبيوتر ، ويشار اليوم ب   BSD لمجموعة من أنظمة التشغيل التي تفرّعت عنه. 
 يسبق  BSD عادة رقم الإصدارة ، مثلا 4.3 BSD هو الإصدار رقم 4.3 من  إصدارات  يونكس من بيركلي . العديد من مقدمي خدمات الشبكة والملقمات تشغل  انظمة BSD ،  ونظام BSD يعد احد أهم اجداد أنظمة يونكس التجارية. 
 وBSD  وعلى غرار أنظمة مثل توزيعات لينكس المختلفة هو مجموعة من  البرمجيات،  يطورها خبراء في جامعة كاليفورنيا في بيركلي وكان الهدف  استخدامها كرزمة  برامج مضافة إلى الإصدارات السابقة من نظام AT&T Unix  ، ثم تطور نظام  BSD وبدأ مشروع 386BSD والذي كان يهدف إلى تشغيل نسخة من  إصدارت BSD يونكس  على الإجهزة الشخصية من IBM. 
 تاريخيا  يعتبر BSD أول نظام يوفر دعما للشبكات، ولأنه نشأ على يد مجموعة  من  الأكاديميين فقد تلقى عناية كبيرة. وفحصه آلاف الطلاب المتدربين، كذلك  تحول  هذا النظام إلى بيئة عمل، هي واحدة من الأكثر استقرارا وثباتا بين كل   أنظمة التشغيل المستخدمة في العالم . كما وينتقد مستخدمو BSD نظام  windows  معتبرين انه نظام فاشل لا يستحق التوقف عنده، لأنه عبارة عن  مجموعة مغريات  ملونة وبعض البرامج المسروقة من مشاريع الطلاب الجامعية  والشركات الصغيرة  المفلسة. أما أنظمةLINUX المبنية على ذات الأفكار  الأساسية المشتركة مع BSD  والتي هي مواصفات أنظمة يونكس ، فإن مستخدمي  ومطوري أنظمة BSD يتشاركون  معهم بالعديد من البرمجيات لأن كلاهما يعتبر من  البرمجيات ذات المصادر  المفتوحة وكلاهما أحد الأشكال المتطورة للغاية من  أنظمة LINUX ، ولكن يأخذ  أنصار BSD بأن الحزم البرمجية في أنظمة لينكس لا  تخضع لنفس كمية الفحوص  والإختبارات التي تخضع لها نفس الحزم او غيرها  المستخدمة في أنظمة BSD من  حيث توافقها مع الحزم الأخرى كما تنتقد عدم  المركزية في عملية التطوير  للبرامج تحت أنظمة لينكس.*

----------


## mohamed73

** *ماهي معالجات PowerPC ؟  
 معالجات  باور بي سي PowerPC هي معالجات انتجت من  تحالف كل من شركة IBM وشركة Apple  و شركة موتورولا و ذلك سنة 1991 ، و هي  تعتمد على معمارية RISC  
 و  هي اختصار ل Reduced Instruction Set Computing  أو محاسبة مجموعة  التعليمات المبسطة ، و تقوم فكرة هذه المعالجات على  فعالية و سرعة معالجة  مجموعات صغيرة و بسيطة من التعليمات.*

----------


## mohamed73

** *ماهي مميزات هذا النظام عن غيره*  ** السبب الأول.. سهولة ترتيب جميع الإطارت بضغطة زر واحدة!  كيفية عملها: 
1. أفتح System Preferences 
[IMG]http://****************/mqfiles/LD845669.png[/IMG] 
2. إختر ثاني أيقونة في الأعلى المسمية بـ Dashboard & Expose
3. غير الخيار All Windows إلى الزر المختصر الذي ترغب به 
هناك أيضا طريقة أخرى لكي تختار إختصارات أكثر. 
الطريقة الأخرى: 
نفس الخطوة الأولى
2. إختر أيقونة لوحة المفاتيح والفأرة. 
[IMG]http://****************/mqfiles/Maj45790.png[/IMG] 
3. أختار الخيار الرابع في الأعلى Keyboard Shortcuts
4. ضع صح عند Dock Expose & Dashboard إن لم يكن موجودا
5. ثم اضغط على الاختصار بجانب All Windows وعندما يتظلل اضغط الاختصار على احرف جهازك. 
وهذه طريقة فعالة جدا أي مستخدم ماكنتوش جديد او قديم سوف يستخدمها كثيرا لانها مفيده جدا.  السبب الثاني.. سهولة تغير 95% من الأختصارات لكي تناسب المستخدم.
كل شخص له اختصارات خاصه له. انا شخصيا استخدم زر أبل الأيمن لعرض جميع   الإطارات! ربما شخص آخر لا يعجبه هذا الشئ ويستخدم زر F11 مثلا! أو أكثر من   زر! (يعني مثلا زر العالي Shift وحرف او رقم). 
كيفية عملها: 
نفس الخطوة الأولى في الخطوات الماضية. 
2. أذهب إلى أيقونة لوحة المفاتيح والفأرة. 
[IMG]http://****************/mqfiles/Maj45790.png[/IMG] 
3. أختار الخيار الرابع Keyboard Shortcuts وسوف تجد جميع الأختصارات التي يمكنك تغيرها.
4. أختر الخيار الأول Keyboard ثم أختر الزر في الأسفل Modifier Keys 
[IMG]http://****************/mqfiles/OtQ45908.png[/IMG] 
5. هنا يمكنك تغير الأزرار التالية: زر الأبل (الكوماند) و الكنترول و الألت (الاوبشن) والكابس لوك.  
[IMG]http://****************/mqfiles/oBg46006.png[/IMG]  السبب الثالث.. ليس هناك فيروسات إلى الآن! 
كيفية عملها: اجلس على الكرسي وشغل الجهاز.. ثم اعمل تحديث للانتي فايروس   وبعد التحديث يجب ان تجعله يبحث عن الفيروسات بالجهاز.. ثم بعد ذلك يجب ان   تنتبه ان لا تدخل مواقع فيها فايروسات او تجسسات او .. نسيت اني اتكلم عن   ماكنتوش وليس ويندوز!  السبب الرابع.. سهولة التصفح الصفحات الطويله والعريضة بأصبعان فقط! ولا نحتاج إلى زر ثاني بعد اليوم.  الشرح أولا:
هناك تحديث للماكنتوش حيث جعل مستخدمي الماكنتوش على اللابتوب ماك بوك برو   والماك بوك يمكنهم وضع الأصبع الاخر في اي مكان داخل مساحة الماوس ومع   الحركه للأسفل تنزل الصفحه ومع الحركه للأيمن تذهب الصفحه او الصورة   لليمين.. طريقة سهله جدا ومميزة!
ايضا يمكنك وضع اصابعك الاثنان وضغطهما وثم رفعهما عن مساحة الماوس ويحدث زر "أيمن"! 
كيفية عملها:
الخطوة الاولى نفس الشيء
2. نفس الشي لوحة مفاتيح وماوس 
[IMG]http://****************/mqfiles/Maj45790.png[/IMG] 
3. إختر Use two Fingers to scroll
وAllow Horizontal scrolling
و آخر شي Tap trackpad using two fingers for secondary click (ملحوظة: هذه الطريقة لا تنفع لمن ليس عندهم لابتوبات أبل)  السبب الخامس.. هل هناك صورة صغيره لا يمكنك   رؤيتها بشكل جيد؟ او تريد ان ترى شي خاص بشكل اكبر ولكن الشاشه صغيره؟ ليس   بعد اليوم! خاصية الزوم في الماك مفيده جدا وسوف تجربها اليوم.  كيفية عملها:
1. نفس الخطوة السابقه
2. نفس الخطوة السابقة
3. ضع صح على Zoom while holding
ثم اختر الزر الذي تريد ان تختاره (الطبيعي هو زر الكنترول)
الأن بعد ان اخترت الزر اضغط الزر وبينما انت ضاغط الزر ضع اصبعان على   مساحة الماوس وحركهم للأعلى (كانك في موقع ومره تحت وتحاول تطلع فوق) ونفس   الشي للخروج من الزوم ولكن التنزيل الاصبع للأسفل. 
إن كنت تريد تغير طريقة الزوم بعد ان جربتها اضغط على زر Options بجانب خيار الزوم.  السبب السادس.. عندما تجد صورة في موقع وتريد حفظها في وندوز يجب ان تضغط الزر الايمن و...الخ.
في الماك يمكنك سحبها!  كيفية عملها:
ضع الفأرة على الصورة واضغط الزر واسحبها للملف الذي تريد ان تضعه فيه 
السبب السابع.. يمكنك وضع اكثر من صورة ك خلفية وتضع خيار تغير الخلفية كل كم ثانية او دقيقة من الوقت.  كيفية عملها:
1. اضغط الزر الأيمن في الخلفية (كنترول و ضغطه او اصبعين)
2. ثم اختر Change Desktop Background
3. ثم ضع صح على الخيار في الأسفل Change Picture
واختار الوقت واختار الملف الذي تريده او ضع الصور التي تعجبك في ملف واختاره 
السبب الثامن.. يمكنك وضع برامجك المفضلة, ملفاتك المفضلة, حتى يمكنك وضع الهاردديسك الماكنتوش فيه! انه الدوك السفلي Dock
ما الفائدة منها؟ انا شخصيا أفضل ان اجعل الخلفية فارغة وان اضع كل شي تحت في الشريط الدوك! يجعل شكل الجهاز أنظف! 
وسهوله الوصول اليه مهما كنت تفعل
إن اردت وضع الهاردديسك فيه وثم لم تعرف كيف تخفي الهاردديسك في الخلفية هنا الطريقة.  كيفية عملها:
1. اسحب الملف او الهاردديسك الذي تريد ان تضعه بالشريط بالأسفل وضعه بجانب ايقونة سلة المحذوفات
2. عندما تنتهي من وضع جميع ما تريد في الشريط اضغط على الخلفية
3. أختر بالأعلى على كلمه فايندر Finder ثم Preferences
4. أختر اول ايقونة الجنرل General ثم إضغط على علامة الصح بجانب Hard disks لكي يخفي الهارد ديسك
5. بعد ان تخفي الهاردديسك امسح او انقل جميع الملفات وسوف يكون لديك خلفية نظيفة جدا وهي مفيده إن فعلت خاصية تغير صور الخلفية. 
السبب التاسع.. مع برنامج بررلس Parallels وندوز مسجلان يمكنك فتح   برامج الوندوز بجانب برامج الماكنتوش! حيث انه الآن ليس هناك المستحيل في   عالم الماكنتوش!  السبب العاشر.. إضغط على علامة أبل (الكوماند) مع   زر اسكيب Esc (الخروج) وانظر ماذا سيحصل. إن اتى ريموت مع جهازك يمكنك   استخدامه هنا من بعيد وايضا يمكنك استخدام ازرار اللوحة مفاتيح اليمين   واليسار وفوق وتحت وانتر واسكيب
انها واجهه الايبود ولكنها مكبره على شاشتك بطريقة جميله جدا ويمكنك ايضا رؤية الافلام والصور 
طفشان؟ اضغط زر أبل Command + Ctrl + Alt + 8 (كوماند) و الت (اوبشن) وكنترول و8 وانظر ماذا سيحصل 
السبب الحادي عشر.. هل إشتقت إلى الشاشة الزرقاء للمشكلة في ويندوز؟ لن تراها في الماك ولن ترى شئ قريب منه بإذن الله.  السبب الاثنى عشر.. خاصية البحث في الماكنتوش "مميزة" وليست كما هي في الويندوز.
خاصية البحث في الماك سريعه ورائعة حيث انه زر البحث في أعلى يمين الشاشه وكل ما عليك هو ان تكتب به ما تبحث عنه 
السبب الثالث عشر.. ليست كل البرامج في ماكنتوش فيها أنستول   (تسجيل)! حيث انه يمكنك نسخ البرنامج ولصقه وقد انتهيت! انه بسرعه و ليس   هناك خطورة إلى الآن.. ولكن بعض الشركات مثل ريل بلاير تفضل التسجيل على   الطريقة القديمة.

----------


## mohamed73

** *ماهي المتطلبات  لتنزيل الماك ؟* ** *ـ جهاز حاسوب ماكنتوش أو معالج انتل في (الاونة الاخير)
ـ ذاكرة 64 ميغا يفضل ان تكون 128 ميغا
ـ مساحة على قرص الصلب بحجم 1 جيجا بايت
ـ محرك اقراص المدمج cd rom بسرعة 16 او اسرع
ـ شاشة ملونة vga بطاقة فيديو 16 يفضل ان تكون 32 على الاقل*

----------


## mohamed73

** *ماهي اصدارات نظام التشغيل الماك ؟*   *Mac OS 9*  *" Mac OS X 10.0 " Cheetah*  *" Mac OS X 10.1 " Puma*  *" Mac OS X 10.2 " Jaguar*  *" Mac OS X 10.3 " Panther*  *" Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger "*  *" Mac OS X 10.5 " Leopard "*  *" Mac OS X 10.6  " Snow Leopard*  *10.6.3 Mac OS*

----------


## ezzat2007

شكرا لك اخي....

----------


## gsm_bouali

شكرا أخي الكريم محمد على هذا التوضيح

----------


## agraf

شكرا أخي الكريم

----------

